# Queries Re Premium Processing L1B



## MrsPenelope (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi All

I've been reading these threads for the past couple of months and I have found some invaluable information on here. I have done an awful lot of research on moving to the US but until our Visa is approved it is all null and void!

Firstly, I'd like to apologise for any spelling errors but I am typing this from my phone!

Out situation is this:

My husband's company have asked him to relocate to their Stamford office. We live in Kent, England. The move will involve moving myself, our 11 month old daughter and our Labrador.

We have agreed to the move pending the Visa being approved.

My husband's company in the US are submitting the application along with the help of their lawyers. We have had a real hold up with the Visa process. 

We initially had the Visa application submitted on the 4 May using the premium processing service. We were then informed on Thursday 19 May that they had sent out a request for further evidence which didn't arrive with the solicitor until the following week, 26 May. Upon the solicitors receiving this they noticed that the request for further evidence was incorrect and immigration had sent the request asking for further evidence on a L1A Visa and not a L1B Visa. On 27 May they resubmitted a new request for further information which this time they faxed to the lawyer. This information took a week to get together and everything was sent back to USCIS on 8 June.

My questions (of which I'm sure there are many more to come) is how up to date is the USCIS website on the case status checker? It is up to date in terms of having received the additional information, but it states that we should receive a written decision or update within 60 days. Is this standard wording? I am confused as the premium processing service has been used but unsure whether this only applies to the initial application (in which they responded within the 15 days) or the resubmission after the request for evidence? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

